# Reducing recoil



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Just curious if anyone uses anything to reduce recoil and if you think it's worth the money? My nephew could certainly use one.

Thanks guys.


----------



## stanlh (Nov 6, 2003)

I had a hunter come to Iowa this past week, he shoots sporting clays comptitively. he had a Beretta auto loader that had a C&H mercury recoil compensator in the stock and a Hi Viz butt pad and Comp N Choke ported choke tubes and I have to tell you I have never shot an easier kicking gun. It was such a light recoil that I hit every clay target thown for me. I almost made him leave the gun in Iowa before he went home. I was so impressed with the result that I have ordered the same choke tubes, mercury compensator and butt pad for my over under. Can't wait to try them out. I am as skeptical as anyone about this kind of stuff, but I am now a believer. I do not imagine I will get the same exact result from an over under as he did with his automatic, an automatic kicks less just by it's very nature, but I am now convinced that even a little recoil reduction will make me a better shooter. The brands above are not the only ones available, but these are the ones I have now ordered for my gun except I think I will get the Limb saver butt pad. You can find all of these cos. on the internet.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

stanlh named most of them. The Benellis have the mercury recoil reduction system that is around 50$. Or you could get a thick butt pad anywhere. If the money is there you could get one of the chokes that use the gases to reduce recoil and tighten pattern. I myself am planning on the mercury recoil and the choke tube.
:sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Tanata you must go to fargo south right?? I graduated from there last spring, CLASS OF 2003!!


----------



## stanlh (Nov 6, 2003)

Drop Anchor. I got the items for recoil reduction installed on my over under that I told you about. You asked if the results are worth the money? Yes they are. well worth it. The first shot comes off so easy that you have a clear sight if you need a second shot. 
After I got the gun set up I went out and scared up pheasant. I shot twice at him, saw the feathers fly out of him both times. I probably did not need the second shot but the first shot was one of those going straight away from the back body shots so he did not drop right away. After I hit him the second time he turned straight up in the air for altitude, folded in mid air and dropped dead to the ground. What struck me about the whole thing was how easy it was to keep a sight on the bird (very little muzzle jump) and take a second shot if needed. Did you get your nephew set up? You would be his favorite uncle if you did.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

I had my SP10 Pro-Ported and had the forcing cone lengthened. It is louder but the felt recoil is somewhere in the 12 ga. 2 3/4 magnum range. One thing I have noticed is that it cycles better with a fast burning powder vs. slower burning shells (winchester), I'm going to try the new 10 ga. Faststeel next season when it comes out.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I was looking at the Limb saver at Fleet farm a couple weeks ago

They don't look all that special ??? (compared to what comes with most shotguns ) ??? for 20+ dollars ???

I may have to go with a automatic - after over 30 yrs of shooting a pump

I shoot way too many 3 1/2 in shells - when I don't really need to - I bought 3 cases of Federal 3 1/2 in 2 shot for $7 a box - a few yrs ago & felt like I had to shoot them up ---ouch !!!

don't ever get old (mentally or physically)--- & take care of yourself while your young (especially hearing protection)


----------



## stanlh (Nov 6, 2003)

Get the limb saver, you will not be sorry, it is worth the $20 some dollars, that is the kind I put on my over under. 
Remington has made a deal with limb saver to market the limb saver pad under the Remington name so obviously Remington has done some research to go to this kind of effort. Comapring any kind of pad by looks does not tell the story. you got to shoot it to know. I would not go back to the factory pad that came on my over under now.


----------

